# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Ste/Amy/Josh

## tammyy2j

> Can you give us any teasers about what, or who we should be watching out for this year?
> I think what will be interesting and will be a fantastic storyline for this year, is the Amy/Ste/Josh storyline of which guy will she end up with? What will happen with the baby? What I can say is that there is going to be a very unexpected twist in the storyline with the baby, which leaves both boys reeling, and mum struggling to comprehend what has happened.


I'm curious how this will play out maybe the baby isnt belong to Ste or the baby dies??????

Ste gets with Theresa McQueen to make Amy jealous.

----------


## LostVoodoo

the only think i could think of is that the baby will be ill in some way. like it'll need a bone marrow transplant or something and one of the boys will have to donate.

----------


## lizann

Considering both Amy and Ste lied about Leah having leukemia it would be kinda ironic if the new baby was really seriously sick.

I must admit i hate Amy and Josh as a couple this time around i thought he was better with Michaela - i also dont like Michaela and Zak as a couple either

----------


## CrazyLea

Only watched last weeks episodes really, but I hate Amy. She's so annoying.

----------


## tammyy2j

SPARKS fly when teen mum Amy Barnes fails to keep a lid on her jealousy.

Amy, whoâs pregnant for a second time, is just coming to terms with moving herself and daughter Leah back home and away from her abusive ex Ste Hay. 

She was only recently reunited with Josh Ashworth but theyâre already struggling with Amyâs temper.

As our snap shows Amy canât contain herself when she discovers Josh and music-loving Lydia Kelly together at the SU Bar. 

Our insider said: âJosh goes down to the college to see what courses they have but he finds himself meeting up with Lydia at the SU Bar.

âThe two of them look close but itâs completely innocent â of course Amy doesnât see it that way.

âSheâs convinced there is more to their relationship, despite the fact Lydia isnât even interested in men.

âAmy ends up slapping her across the face.â

----------


## tammyy2j

Amy gives birth to baby boy with Ste at her side on Friday April 3rd

----------


## lizann

So Amy gave birth to baby Lucas and took off - hope she stays gone permanently

----------

Chris_2k11 (15-04-2009)

----------


## Chris_2k11

> So Amy gave birth to baby Lucas and took off - hope she stays gone permanently


lol                 :Lol:

----------

